# Do rescues take opened bags of food?



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

I was just wondering if a rescue is likely to take a bag of food if it's already been opened. I bought Enzo food a week or two ago, but we're starting the transition to a different food now. Once it's complete, I imagine he'll still have about 1/3-1/2 bag of food left. I'd much rather see someone else use it than throw it out. Any ideas??


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

Shelters are not usually permitted to take opened food due to health regulations or if they are sponsored by a certain company. Our local petfood store takes opened bags; not sure where those go. Breed-specific rescues might. I'd call first so you don't end up driving around for hours. 

We gave an almost full opened bag of cat food to a homeless woman who has a cat a while back. She really appreciated it.


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

Our humane society takes opened bags as long as they are in the original bags. I've taken several in for donation.


----------



## pwrstrk02 (Aug 11, 2010)

the shelters in my area are donated the damaged bags from area retail stores.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

The shelter near me took an opened bag. They used it for the meals for wheels for home bound people. They then repackage it in daily baggies for people. Each place has different regulations so you check with your local shelters.


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

Thanks for all of the quick replies! I'll wait til I have Enzo switched over and see what we're left with. If there's anything left, I'll start calling around. =)


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Enzo's Mom*

Enzo's Mom

I am sure somebody would take it. You can always call and ask first.
THESE ARE HARD TIMES and many shelters and rescues don't have the funds for all they need.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Thanks for reminding me to call around in my area too. I have 3/4 of a $69 bag of Fromm's that we won't be needing as we are transitioning over to raw now. Wish I had just bought a little bag and saved myself the money! :doh:


----------



## diana_D (Jan 27, 2008)

When I switched Emma to raw I had an 18 kg bag barely touched (but open) sitting around. I donated it to people who can't really afford quality food for their dogs  You might like to try this if rescues turn you down


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

It might take some calling around, but with the economy being what it is, you should be able to find someone willing to take it. 

We had almost a full bag of Orijen and almost a full bag of Innova, at one point. We called around and couldn't find anyone who would take it, so we talked to the woman who owns the little shop where we bought the food. She's always very active with fundraising for the local shelters and rescues, so she said she could take it back and give it to one of the shelters. She said that since they knew her so well, and she knew _us_ well enough, they'd be happy to take it.

It may take a little persistence, but I'm sure that someone out there can use it.


----------



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

I kind of echo LifeofRiley - this may take some patience. When we switched Belle over to Wellness from Natural Balance I had the worst time finding someone to take an unopened bag of the NB Duck & Potato and the cans. All of the shelters I called got their food donated from Science Diet. I finally found one shelter which a news channel had just done a story on for being such a high kill shelter and kind of inhumane, etc and they said they would take it. DH and I took it over there and of course looked at the animals. Remembering the news story I just about started bawling in the shelter....but I knew the NB food was probably the best food they had ever had.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Sam - please contact Last Chance (Livingston County). They are desperate for supplies and aren't finicky about whether a bag is open or not. 

They have showings at pet stores in Brighton and Howell on weekends and you can drop donations off then.


----------

